# Don't Know What to Make of This, But it's Official: Title Will Be BATMAN V. SUPERMAN: DAWN OF JUSTICE...



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

What do you make of THIS?

http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/21/5738804/batman-v-superman-dawn-of-justice-title-announced


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The name is kind of silly. Should just be "Batman vs Superman". Will this be a recap of "Dark Knight Returns"?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tripplej said:


> The name is kind of silly. Should just be "Batman vs Superman". Will this be a recap of "Dark Knight Returns"?


Hey Joe!

Thanks for your thoughts; I actually think it would have been better for them just to call it DAWN OF JUSTICE, suggesting the "coming together" of the Justice League characters...I agree with what one commenter said in the link I provided in that calling it "BATMAN V. SUPERMAN" suggests the whole film is going to be a battle, which it isn't (these concepts, while interesting on paper, never really succeed; remember FREDDY VS. JASON? ALIEN VS. PREDATOR? :sarcastic and that it's merely describing a part, or scene, in the film when presumably Wayne is going to come into possession of Kryptonite and be able to rob Clark of his powers so he can basically man-handle him (for whatever reasons not made clear in any script yet); I also don't agree with the way Zack Snyder and Warner Bros. is ramping up the Justice League film by stuffing the characters into a Superman/Batman feature. We're going to be introduced to Wonder Woman in this film (Gal Gadot) plus possibly some others, but why couldn't they be given their own "lead up" films like Paramount/Universal and Marvel did before Avengers? This goes back to what we were discussing in the Amazing Spider-Man 2 thread regarding the way DC and Time Warner are "rushing" this project into production just to "catch up" to Marvel and what they started with the Avengers universe -- it's unnecessary and they should just concentrate on bringing these characters to bear slowly and correctly, then unleash them in a Justice League film. 

As for Dark Knight Returns, do you mean the comic story?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah, the comic story "Dark Knight Returns". If I remember correctly, it has been awhile, the two have a confrontation in the comic version. Considering the subject is one vs the other, you would think it is that story.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tripplej said:


> yeah, the comic story "Dark Knight Returns". If I remember correctly, it has been awhile, the two have a confrontation in the comic version. Considering the subject is one vs the other, you would think it is that story.


Yeah, I think that's the one in which you see Batman holding Superman up by the neck and he's saying "You just remember who did this to you, Clark...who beat you..." or something along those lines; it's been awhile since I've read that...

As the film ramps up -- we have two more years until it hits theaters -- I'm sure more and more information will come out about where they're sourcing the material from, et al...

Meanwhile -- here's the latest update on it from Yahoo news:

http://news.yahoo.com/batman-vs-superman-given-official-title-logo-treatment-112632904.html

It seems Jeremy Irons, you know, of Die Hard With a Vengeance fame, will be playing the new "Alfred"...lord help us...

Some interesting AVENGERS sequel news too:

http://io9.com/hawkeyes-new-avengers-age-of-ultron-outfit-looks-a-bit-1579760334


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I know it is early but you know this movie will be a hit no matter what. Hopefully the story and acting will live up to the hype.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

One can only hope...:blink:


----------

